# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Angst

## PieterSmeets

Ik ben al drie maanden enorm aan het sukkelen. Het is begonnen met spiertrilligen waarvan ik nadat ik op het internet gezocht heb dacht dat ik een vreselojke spierziekte had. Naar drie neurologen gezien te hebben en drie emg testen uitgevoerd te hebben is dit op de achtergrond komen te staan. Nu heb ik last van mijn maag, en een constante druk op mijn borst. Ben drie naar de eerste hulp gegaan omdat ik bang was een hartaanval te hebben en of krijgen. De laatste keer hebben ze me zelfs gekatheteriseerd en gelukkig waren en er geen vernauwingen in mijn kransslagaders te zien. Wel had ik lichte wandonregelmatigheden, maar dat was gezien mijn efekijke belasting, te hoog cholestorol en te hoge bloedduk, normaal en daar hoefte ik mij geen zorgen over te maken. Maar de druk op mijn maag en borsteen bleef. Toen naar de internist, een gastroscopie, endoscopie en ct scan van mijn thorax en bovenlichaam gekregen. Geen bijzonderlijke afwijkingen geconstateerd. Wel vonden ze bij het maagonderzoek een beginnende maagzweer en zuurbranden waar uk maagzuurremmers voor gekregen heb. Bij de endoscopie van de darmen wat ook alles goed behalve dat ik last van een spatische darm heb. Echter had is waterige ontlasting en vrij donker tegen het zwart aan, daar weer ongerust over gemaakt. Onderzoek ontlasting, daat hebben ze van de drie monsters twee monsters met sporen van bloed aangetroffen. Wat is dit nu weer, vroeg ik aan de internet moet ik mij nu ongerust maken en aan iets ernstigs denken. Nee zegt die waarschijnlijk is nagenoeg nihil. Maar toch weer een onderzoek viedeoopnames van dé darmen. Want ze morten wel weten waar de bloedspren vandaan koen. Weer ets om je onbewust ongerust te maken. Daarnaast blijf ik een druk op mijn borstbeen volen en soms gaat dit gepaard met duizeligheid. Mijn lichaam is ook al ruim 6 weken gespannen. De onrust heeft mij in de greep. Wie herkent dit ook of heeft vergelijkbare ervaringn. Ik hoor graag van jullie en zou ook graag willen wetrn hoe jullie hiermee omgaan.

Groet pieter

----------


## ppolleke

Beste PS... angst ontembaar en wild... het is niet gemakkelijk en voor de meeste mensen 'onbegrijpelijk' om te weten hoe het voelt om constant in 'angst' te moeten leven.
Het hoeft niet rationeel te zijn... het overheerst 'echt wel' alles... snakken naar adem, druk op de borst, en er zijn nog ontelbare combinaties van symptomen mogelijk als je niet snel tracht je 'angst' onder controle te proberen krijgen! Ik zeg steeds je moet 'het' van 'het' weg trachten te nemen. Dit wil zeggen... de angst om angst zelf wegwerken en zien wat er 'echt' overblijft.
Dit is je enigste optie... ik weet het klinkt eenvoudig... jij weet het zelf al... dit zal 1 van je allermoeilijkste ondernemingen in je leven zijn... en ik weet waarover ik spreek... ook totale aanvaarding van de 'persoon' en 'mens' die je bent... wij zijn allemaal de moeite waard (snik)... om hier te mogen leven... zo is dat en laat je niks anders wijsmaken... ook niet door jezelf...

----------


## MartinGroningen

Beste, 

ik heb 7 jaar met angsten rondgelopen  :Smile:  ik heb me lichaam heel veel stress bezorgd en heb ook hogebloedruk aan over gehouden , ik had het benauwd, trillingen , trekkingen , wat niet :P alles wel is gehad . totdat ik door me angsten in een hele zware depressie ben beland . toen kwam het balletje aan het rollen , psychiaters bezocht therapien gehad . en ik ben medicijnen (citalopram) gaan gebruiken wat gewoon super helpt , heb nu nergens meer last van. dus misschien ook een optie voor jou ?? want leven in angst is zo zonde van je leven ... ik weet hoe zwaar het is geloof me .

----------


## Margareta

Hypochondrie. 
Hypochondrie is een psychische aandoening die in het DSM-IV is ingedeeld bij de somatoforme stoornissen. Een andere term voor de aandoening is ziektevrees. Wie aan hypochondrie lijdt, heeft een chronische preoccupatie of een overmatige angst om een ernstige lichamelijke ziekte te hebben, terwijl hiervan uit onderzoek niets blijkt. De persoon kan vaak de locatie, ernst en duur van de symptomen gedetailleerd aangeven, maar deze zijn door een arts niet als een duidelijk lichamelijk ziektebeeld te herkennen. Als de patiënt daadwerkelijk een (lichte) ziekte heeft, interpreteert hij het ziektebeeld als veel ernstiger dan het in werkelijkheid is. Als een arts de patiënt heeft onderzocht en de patiënt geruststelt, vreest de patiënt dat de arts de ware oorzaak niet heeft kunnen vinden. Omdat de patiënt er sterk van overtuigd is dat er iets mis is, zijn behandeling en herstel vaak gecompliceerd. Bij hypochondrie hoort het somatiseren; het verlichamelijken van emotionele klachten.
Hypochondrische symptomen kunnen optreden als onderdeel van een ander ziektebeeld, bijvoorbeeld een angststoornis. Er is dan meestal sprake van een ander type klachten.

Het DSM-IV geeft de volgende criteria voor hypochondrie:
A. Preoccupatie met of angst voor het hebben van een ernstige ziekte op basis van onjuiste interpretatie van lichamelijke symptomen.
B. De preoccupatie blijft bestaan ondanks toepasselijke medische evaluatie en geruststelling.
C. De preoccupatie uit criterium A heeft niet de vorm van een waan (zoals bij een waanstoornis van het somatische type) en blijft niet beperkt tot aangegeven zorgen over het uiterlijk (zoals in een stoornis van de lichaamsbeleving).
D. De preoccupatie veroorzaakt klinisch duidelijk lijden of problemen in de sociale omgang, op het werk of op andere belangrijke terreinen.
E. De duur van de stoornis is minimaal zes maanden.
F. De preoccupatie treedt niet uitsluitend op als onderdeel van de gegeneraliseerde angststoornis, obsessief-compulsieve stoornis, paniekstoornis, een depressieve episode, separatieangst of een andere somatoforme stoornis.

----------


## ppolleke

Hey Margareta, zeer goed uitgelegd.. het komt hoogstwaarschijnlijk idd. door angsten en vooral weg gekropte emoties die de persoon in kwestie zelfs niet 'diep in zichzelf' wil/kan toegeven. Een zeer groot probleem..

Zeer problematisch.. Sterkte aan en voor Iedereen.. 

Groetjes polleke

----------

